# Waxybox



## WHIZZER

Great News Waxybox are Joining DW :thumb:

They have asked to let you all know that all new codes are on stop at the moment.
The codes that have been removed today are not due to limited numbers of stock, they are removed because the member who started the thread mentioned on the forum.


I believe that we will be having a Waxybox Competition every month so you chance to win one should be from Next Month :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

That's great news.


----------



## Natalie

Fantastic news


----------



## Kimo

Awesome news, been having these for a while now

Shame the guy posted the details on here and got the codes cut off though as it'll now stop the people on the other forum I go on using my code if I've read that right


----------



## sistersvisions

About time too....:thumb:


----------



## danwel

Great news for everyone


----------



## Alzak

Great news for waxybox subscribers


----------



## joshhatton

great news  im still not 100% if to join, this will hopefully sway me


----------



## sistersvisions

joshhatton said:


> great news  im still not 100% if to join, this will hopefully sway me


Join..you wont regret it..ive been having them since day 1..:thumb:


----------



## Natalie

joshhatton said:


> great news  im still not 100% if to join, this will hopefully sway me


If there are any left then this would be the best month to join - Anniversary Box! :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy

Great news. Surprised it took so long


----------



## Scrim-1-

Fantastic


----------



## hobbs182

love these,
pretty narked that the codes have stopped though, certainly was the selling point on other forums having their own, i know at least 10+ people that have joined this month by being granted a code,

what a bum of a member


----------



## Blackroc

Have all forum codes been stopped? Or just Clio ones? (As this where I believe the leak originated)


----------



## danwel

Blackroc said:


> Have all forum codes been stopped? Or just Clio ones? (As this where I believe the leak originated)


All stopped for now until they sort it out


----------



## danwel

Natalie said:


> If there are any left then this would be the best month to join - Anniversary Box! :thumb:


Main reason I started this month


----------



## Natalie

Can understand why they've had to stop the codes, not really fair to the the guys on the other forum that their forum specific codes were being shared on other forums.


----------



## id_doug

Pleased they are coming along to join in. Surprised it took so long!


----------



## Kimo

hobbs182 said:


> love these,
> pretty narked that the codes have stopped though, certainly was the selling point on other forums having their own, i know at least 10+ people that have joined this month by being granted a code,
> 
> what a bum of a member


Hope everyone managed to get it off our forum in time tbh


----------



## Naddy37

joshhatton said:


> great news  im still not 100% if to join, this will hopefully sway me


Get in quick with this month as they are rapidly selling out with it being the Anniversary box.


----------



## ABC Detailing

Welcome aboard Richard!


----------



## Geordieexile

Didnt even know there was a code :lol::lol:
Tbh it's still well worth the price anyway. Only my second one this month but I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Blueberry

Great news 👍


----------



## hobbs182

Kimo73 said:


> Hope everyone managed to get it off our forum in time tbh


think they did mate, good work sorting it too


----------



## Mikej857

Great news been using Richard and waxy box for around 8 or 9 months and the products just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Ns1980

Welcome along!


----------



## Short1e

Woo Hoo!!!

Welcome to DW Waxybox


----------



## ffrs1444

Happy days waiting on box 2 now


----------



## Danny B

Cool, might be worth getting involved & try this stuff out


----------



## MEH4N

Welcome Richard. Surprised it took this long tbh.


----------



## Captain Peanut

And about time too!

Order placed for the anniversary box a couple of days ago and can't wait for it to arrive. If the rain gives up I may even be able to try some I last months stuff too!


----------



## Kiashuma

Great news, never used one but at least there wont be so many closed threads now lol


----------



## Shariain

That's great news. Welcome Richard and waxybox.


----------



## Bartl

Welcome along. Waxybox orderd.


----------



## 182_Blue

I reckon i need to order one, watch them give us a code just after i order LOL


----------



## Johnny_B

About time! Ordered mines last nite


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Shaun said:


> I reckon i need to order one, watch them give us a code just after i order LOL


I had my first box last month and I was more than happy with it. So go for it :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax

Welcome!
Looking forward to my first box this month, thanks to Mehan :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec

Fantastic news as I have subscribed to Waxybox since the 3rd box and think they are superb.


----------



## danwel

Hoping for a special on for this month


----------



## justinio

Any chance of a group buy discount? (as per another BMW forum)


----------



## hobbs182

Copied from their instagram;

5 Golden Tickets available in our anniversary (September) Waxbox! 5 tickets in circulation to win full size tubs of Swissvax Onyx, Mirage or Shield! Around 110 boxes remain before we sell out! Good Luck!!!


Decent prizes, good to see company's looking after their customers!


----------



## Twizz

They usually pick at random people who order within the first ten days of each month to win a selected prize. The winners and prizes are posted up onto Instagram. 

September is waxybox's anniversary so it's supposed to be even more of a special box...


----------



## ColinG

Woo, just order my first one. Looking forward to it arriving!


----------



## ash-ct

Like I told the Waxybox lot my real name is Charlie Bucket ))). Nice little job on a 458 Spyder next month so as requested the September Anni Box will be in shot


----------



## Alps Pacino

Just signed up for 3 months worth. Looking forward to getting my first one.


----------



## tPIC

I previously have ordered 3 of these as a gift for a mate, but the September box will be the first one that I'll be receiving myself. Looking forward to it a lot and hoping that one of the golden tickets will be tucked away in mine!


----------



## Guest

Will there be a forum code ?


----------



## WHIZZER

paul01 said:


> Will there be a forum code ?


Possibly In the future but not this month


----------



## Bartl

I wonder if there will be a limited dw edition?


----------



## richtea78

Just after I signed up for 3 months!


----------

